# Athlon Ares ETR 4.5-30x56 - APLR2 FFP IR MOA - Black Riflescope



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

* Athlon Ares ETR 4.5-30x56 - APLR2 FFP IR MOA - Black Riflescope*

The Ares ETR First Focal Plane Scope is loaded with features that will allow you to take your long range shooting to another level. Featuring a completely revamped turret system, the Ares ETR has a locking Windage turret along with a true zero stop on the elevation turret to make sure your turrets and shots are right on every time. Extra dispersion ED lenses allow for the sharpest and best color image possible. Constructed with an 34mm tube, this riflescope can withstand even the harshest of elements.

This Ares ETR 4.5-30×56 Model has APLR2 first focal plane illuminated MOA reticle in it.

*Features*
ED Glass: Extra Low Dispersion glass significantly reduces chromatic aberration giving you an utmost bright and sharp image with true color reproduction.
Illuminated Reticle: The illuminated reticle provides greater visibility during dusk and dawn and other low ambient light environment.
First Focal Plane Reticle: First focal plane reticle stays valid at all power settings allowing you to fully utilize the specially designed reticle that shrinks or grows along with your target as you zoom in or out. The reticle offers quick target engagement at low power while offering precise holdover positions with finer details.
Etched Glass Reticle: Reticle etched on the glass that provides excellent backing support for complex reticle design and offers great durability and much higher shock resistance to recoil
Advanced Fully Multicoated: Fully Multicoated optics effectively reduces reflected light and increases the transmission of light giving you a brighter image than normal single coated lenses
XPL Coating: XPL Coating gives you an extra protection on the exterior lenses from dirt, oil and scratches or anything else mother nature can throw at you.
Precision Zero Stop System: The system allows you to lock down your zero position and dial back to it with a sharp and precise stop right at your zero mark even you are turning it in pitch-dark or blind folded.
Locking Windage Turret: This Locking Feature allows you to push down to lock the turret and pull up to turn. This feature prevents the windage knob from being turned accidentally and keeps your zero all the time.
High Precision Erector System: The high precision erector system processed by high precision CNC machine with +/- 0.0001mm tolerance level to provide you the most accurate power settings and smoothest magnification change
6061 T6 Aluminum: The 6061T6 aircraft grade aluminum tube that has exceptional strength and superior mechanical integrity will protect these world class optics no matter what punishment you throw at it.
Exposed Tactical Direct Dial: Exposed Direct Dial Turrets for elevation and windage allow you to quickly make adjustment as you needed and engage your target within a blink of your eyes
One Piece Tube Construction: Heat treated one piece tube gives the scope extra strength over multi-piece tubes. A one piece tube also is better at keeping moisture out thus keeping your scope fog proof for the life of the product
Waterproof: Waterproof to protect the scope in the harshest weather conditions or if accidently submerged underwater
Fog proof: Fog proof to allow you to immediately engage your target when you take your rifle to cold ambient temperature from warm inside
Shockproof: Robust mechanical system with special designs on both control and erector system that give you the ultimate recoil resistance to withstand 1000G recoil for 1000 times.
Argon Purged: Argon Purging uses the inertia gas with bigger size molecules to purge any moisture out of the tube giving you better waterproofing and thermal stability.

*Specs:*
Magnification 4.5-30
Objective Lens Diameter 56 mm
Reticle APLR2 FFP IR MOA, Glass Etched 
Surface Finish Matte/Brown 
Lens Coating Advanced Fully Multicoated 
Extra Coating Xtra Protective Coating 
Tube Material Aircraft Grade Aluminium 
Tube Diameter 34 mm
Exit Pupil 8.8-1.9mm
Eye Relief 3.9"
Field of View @100 yards 24.5-3.75 ft
Click Value 0.25 MOA
Adjustment range per rotation 25 MOA
Total Elevation Adjustment 110 MOA
Total Windage Adjustment 110 MOA
Turret Style Exposed Direct Dial/Locking Windage Turret
Parallax Adjustment Side Focus – 25 yards to infinity
Purging Material Argon 
Length 15.3"
Weight 36.5 oz

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

